# NCEES Sample Test 2008



## Waterguy (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont have the 2008 NCEES sample test. Just bought the one from NCEES that's available from their website (Thermal / Fluids).

Someplace on this forum (if I rememeber correctly), read that the above two are the same. Trying to confirm if this is actually the case. Or should I be trying to look for the seperate 2008 Test.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Aug 20, 2012)

You are correct! The 2008 and 2010 (most current from NCEES) are the same, except the 2008 sample exam has all three afternoon portions. When you get your T/F sample exam from NCEES, you'll see there is a morning and only a T/F afternoon sample exam. After I purchased the 2010 from NCEES I confirmed that they are indeed the same with a coworker's 2008 sample exam (they took the exam in 2008, I took it in April of this year). Same morning questions, same afternoon T/F questions. Just no free HVAC or MD sample problems.


----------



## Waterguy (Aug 21, 2012)

Outlaw, thanks a lot for the info.


----------

